# A-maz-n-tube-smoker



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

A-MAZ-N-TUBE-SMOKER in my Masterbuilt Smokehouse Propane Smoker

I received the AMNTS from Todd at A-MAZE-N Products, LLC to put through it’s paces mainly in the Traeger Pellet Smoker, but I thought why not try it in the propane smoker.

The UPS truck brought an AMNTS and about 20 pounds of Pitmaster’s Choice Pellets.  Thank you Todd.






Loaded the Tube about ¾ of a pound of Pitmaster’s Choice Pellets.





Light with a torch.





I put a pan over the chip pan and place the AMNTS in it.  This is to prevent flare-ups.





Here comes the smoke





The pit maintained a constant temp of 217 degrees at it’s lowest setting with a nice blue color smoke coming out the pit.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 15, 2012)

Very interesting.  I've never seen one of these. I have a question.  How long did it keep the temp of 217?
Its very cool.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 16, 2012)

leasingthisspace said:


> Very interesting.  I've never seen one of these. I have a question.  How long did it keep the temp of 217?
> Its very cool.



It did not keep a temp of 217. The pit was able to maintain a constant temperature because the Tube did not increase the temperature.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, I just realized after looking at the pics again it isn't your heat source. 
How long was it able to produce smoke for?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 16, 2012)

leasingthisspace said:


> Oh, I just realized after looking at the pics again it isn't your heat source.
> How long was it able to produce smoke for?



It will smoke up to 4 hours depending on how much draft the pit has.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

